

Tesla didn’t invent home energy storage, has many competitors - laurentsabbah
http://venturebeat.com/2015/05/06/tesla-didnt-invent-home-energy-storage-has-many-competitors/

======
adventured
Apple didn't invent the tablet or mp3 player, they brought both to the
mainstream with a better product.

Tesla didn't invent the electric car. They make the best electric car, and
will have a huge role in making them mainstream.

That's what Tesla is going to do with home energy storage.

